# Closest beach to Marriott's Seaview



## suenmike32 (Jul 21, 2007)

Does anyone know where the closest beach in relation to the Seaview is?
We're at the Seaview for 4 days and the granddaughters have never seen the Ocean.  I realize the Seaview has pools and amenities, however...I need to see their faces when they see the Ocean for the first time and experience the first breaker. 
Mike


----------



## Whootie (Jul 21, 2007)

Come to Brigantine Beach!  About 10 minutes away.  Beautiful family resort town.  Uncrowded & perfect, definitely the better choice over Atlantic City.  You can't go wrong!  Have a great time!  Laura


----------



## KenK (Jul 21, 2007)

Do you want to take them into the water?

The closest are the beaches in AC....and very easy to park at one of the casinos and walk across the hotel & building to the B'walk.  Walk along the B'walk and of course, on the other side from the hotel & casinos exits is the sand and the beach.

Usually, it is no longer free to park in the casino parking lots.  I think the B'walk & AC would be something they might remember.......

If it doesn't HAVE to be the closest......(and do this during the week...not on a weekend) drive to some other beach.  Another close beach with a b walk & some amusements is Ocean City, (NEW JERSEY)....I think its a short hop S on the GSP and by the time you get there, it might have been a bit longer than to AC.  

Most kids like the bigger B'Walk & amusements, however, in the Wildwood area.


Easiest entry & exit to or from Seaview to the GSP is to take US Rt 9 (road in front of Seaview) N to first light (might just be one block from main entrance), turn left onto Jimmy Leeds Road, and continue west until you get to the GSP entrance at the AC service center. ( If on the GSP....exit at the AC service center for Seaview as well)


----------



## suenmike32 (Jul 21, 2007)

Guys..first of all, thanks for the responses
however...I'm a bit confused. Brigantine is 10 min away (according to Barney).
AC beaches are closest (according to Ken). However...I know AC is a bit more than 10 min away.
Realistically...which is closer when driving a Tahoe with 4 screaming kids?
(I'm stock-pileing my meds)
Mike


----------



## wackymother (Jul 21, 2007)

Brigantine. I have three kids and I had this discussion with one of the reservations clerks at the Marriott about a year ago. She recommended the Brigantine beach over the AC one, hands down. I was in AC last year and it's just not child-friendly. 

I can't remember which beach is actually CLOSER to the Marriott, but Brigantine is better for kids.


----------



## craftemp (Jul 21, 2007)

*I'd choose Brigantine*

I was just at AC in May and the beaches there are not clean...   I don't know if they did anything to clean them up since I  was there but I'd definately do Brigantine as a first choice
then if they want to go to experience a Boardwalk, Ocean City is great and very family oriented
Whatever you decide, have a great time
Judy


----------



## Jennie (Jul 22, 2007)

I just returned from a week at Celebrity Resorts on Brigantine island (a timeshare). The beach is wonderful. It has smooth clean sand, lifeguards on duty, and the waves are constant but generally not too strong, making it enjoyable and safe for children. There are plenty of children and teens on the beach, usually as part of a family group. They have fun without being rowdy or unruly. Because the beach is so long and wide, no matter how many people are there, there is plenty of room to spread out and not be on top of other sunbathers. There is always a cool breeze blowing, making it about 10 degrees cooler than nearby areas. 

In the summer, you are required to purchase beach passes. I think it costs about $10. a person. You can get them at the town hall or pay on the beach (if the town employee who partols the beach sees you without one on).

A visit to the Marine Mammal Stranding Center on Brigantine Blvd. in the center of this small town should be a very memorable experience. http://www.capemay.com/Editorial/august05/mammalstrandingcenter.html

Most of the homes on the island are meticulously well-kept with manicured lawns and elaborate flower displays. I sometimes feel as if I am driving through a movie-set. The town has an old fashioned ambiance with small stores and restaurants, including pizza and ice cream shops and a bakery with outdoor tables and chairs to have an inexpensive lunch or snack. There's a few Chinese restaurants, a diner, and a Burger King too. 

The easiest way to get to Brigantine is to turn right as you exit the Seaview and proceed to Route 30. (I hope you have already found your way there to stock up on groceries at the Shoprite supermarket). As soon as you reach Rt. 30 turn left onto it and follow it for about 7 miles (?) until you see signs to turn left onto 187 (known as the Brigantine Connector) to Harrah's and Trump Marina casinos. Once on 187 stay in the left lane. At the traffic light, when Trump Marina casino is right in front of you, you bear left at the sign that says "Brigantine only." A ramp will lead you up to a bridge which will take you right onto Brigantine island. Stay on Brigantine Blvd. until you see LaSomana Hotel (about 2 miles) on your right--at 14th street. Turn right and you will see the beach along the next block. There's plenty of free parking. There are many different enrty points to the beach. You can PM me for a few "secrets." It shouldn't take more than about 15 minutes to get to Brigantine from the M. Seaview.

Last summer when I was at the beach, there were about 20 dolphins way out in the ocean frollicking for hours. It was a joy to watch them.

If you are looking for a great beach experience, this is it. If you want to go to a place with a busy boardwalk and lots of amusement park rides, then the Wildwoods would be a better choice. 

Have a great time, whatever you decide.


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Jul 22, 2007)

My sister-in-law (& family) just came back from Seaview.  They recommended Brigantine beach when we go in a few weeks.  They have a almost 3 year old and a 10-month old, and they said that Brigantine was the perfect beach for them.  There isn't a mob of people, and it has a very good sized beach.  They also drove to LBI and Ocean City.  They said Brigantine was the best for them.


----------



## davesdog (Jul 23, 2007)

AC has it's fair share of bums and winos.  My last visit there, we seen a bum doing a #1 on the beach.  Then he headed our way.  I always tease my wife about being slow.  She passed me that day.  The bum stopped before getting on the boardwalk, and walked back to his friends.


----------



## stevedmatt (Jul 23, 2007)

If all your looking for is a beach, than Brigantine is the spot. If you like the idea of a boardwalk with some rides for the kids, then Ocean City would be my top pick. It sounds like your not interested in the 50 minute ride to Wildwood.

FYI, Brigantine is about a 15 minute ride and Ocean City will take about 20-25 minutes.

If your going to Brigantine, take route 9 south until you hit route 30. The parkway is out of your way IMO.


----------



## John Cerra (Aug 2, 2007)

*Fairway Villa's Beach*

Ocean City might be a longer drive than Brigatine, but it does the "Jersey shore beach town" better than anywhere else in NJ.  Lots of games and rides for the kids, and pretty clean, since Ocean City is a dry town.  It does get crowded.


----------



## Flo (Aug 2, 2007)

Another vote for Brigantine!


----------

